# weapons



## progressivetactics (Jul 15, 2003)

I understand that techniques of Modern Arnis are supposed to be interchangable with a stick, dagger, or kris, but are there other 
Filipino  weapons?

Do they have a version of a bo, chain, sickle....anything?


----------



## Cruentus (Jul 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by progressivetactics _
> *I understand that techniques of Modern Arnis are supposed to be interchangable with a stick, dagger, or kris, but are there other
> Filipino  weapons?
> 
> Do they have a version of a bo, chain, sickle....anything? *



Short answer: yes. The same concepts apply to all mediums

Did professor teach all these mediums? No

However "It is all da same!" So many of Professors students have modified the art to handle soft weapons, spear, staff, whip, etc.

:asian:


----------



## progressivetactics (Jul 16, 2003)

soft weapons?


----------



## Cruentus (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by progressivetactics _
> *soft weapons? *



Yes; Belt, scarf, even a chain.  

Or crispy cremes; the most devestating artery clogging weapon of them all! (lol) :rofl:


----------



## progressivetactics (Jul 16, 2003)

sorry: my bad.
I thought you had "soft weapons: spear, staff, whip, etc."

Not soft weapons, spear, staff, whip.

sorry.


----------



## Cruentus (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by progressivetactics _
> *sorry: my bad.
> I thought you had "soft weapons: spear, staff, whip, etc."
> 
> ...



That's alright!  

By the way, I like what you had to say regarding the "homeless persons" thread/discussions. Hopefully you know what I'm talking about. I'm only stating it here so I don't have to actually get in on the discussion. Anyways, our views are very similar; it is just that if I get on that one, I'll never get any work done.

Unfortunatily, I have other "fish to fry".


:asian:


----------



## progressivetactics (Jul 16, 2003)

yep.  I believe so.

Fry away!!!


----------

